# [Hyper-V] Critical install error



## nedry (Sep 15, 2016)

Hello

I just downloaded and tried to install FreeBSD 11.0-RC3, however it won't detect my IDE hard drive (300 GB). I get the following error message:





I am using Hyper-V generation 1 virtual machine with 10 GB ram, on boot it had a SCSI error about the LUN but its virtual machine hardware is IDE hard drive. I will test the same release on a SCSI hard drive and a generation 2 Hyper-V machine.


----------



## nedry (Sep 15, 2016)

I just tried same system but emulated SCSI and now get this error:


----------



## nedry (Sep 15, 2016)

Here is a dump of the kernel boot errors, now going to play with LUNs


----------



## nedry (Sep 15, 2016)

It looks like you have to play with the LUNs in Hyper-V gen 1 to get it to detect the HDD.


----------



## nedry (Sep 15, 2016)

In Hyper-V gen 2 the system gets as far as follows,





unfortunately I can't get any further as the system does not accept key presses.


----------



## Alexander237 (Sep 16, 2016)

I've faced the same problem on hyper-v 2012r2 and opened problem report PR 212721.


----------



## Matt Kane (Dec 4, 2016)

Hi folks, just had this exact same problem installing 11.0 Release to Hyper-V. Here's the fix that worked for me:
1. Boot the virtual machine as normal.
2. At the "Welcome to FreeBSD" boot loader (with the red logo) press "3" for "Escape to loader prompt".
3. You'll be faced with an "OK " command prompt. Type the following:

set hw.ata.disk_enable=1
boot

4. The boot process should complete as normal. Proceed with the installation like you did before and the partitioning should complete OK.


----------



## Matt Kane (Dec 4, 2016)

Assuming the installation works OK, when you reboot into the OS from the virtual hard drive, the boot will probably fail and you'll get a "mountroot" prompt. Repeat the above to boot the machine properly. Login as root and at the # prompt, type:

`ee /boot/loader.conf`

it needs to contain the following:


```
autoboot_delay="3"
hw.ata.disk_enable="1"
```

Save & exit; rebooting works fine after that.
HTH


----------



## matto25 (Jan 29, 2017)

Matt Kane said:


> Hi folks, just had this exact same problem installing 11.0 Release to Hyper-V. Here's the fix that worked for me:
> 1. Boot the virtual machine as normal.
> 2. At the "Welcome to FreeBSD" boot loader (with the red logo) press "3" for "Escape to loader prompt".
> 3. You'll be faced with an "OK " command prompt. Type the following:
> ...


Hey Matt,

So I just ran into this EXACT problem running Hyper-V 2012R2 as a host and trying to install FreeBSD 11-RELEASE.... I tried your steps and sadly still have the partition part crash the install and start over.. To add to this I also have a BSD 10.3 machine with a Generic kernel that I upgraded to 11 thats now crapped itself giving the same issues as above... Is there anything else you or anyone else for that matter can suggest?

thanks for the help.

Matt


----------



## Alexander237 (Jan 30, 2017)

matto25 said:


> Hey Matt,
> 
> So I just ran into this EXACT problem running Hyper-V 2012R2 as a host and trying to install FreeBSD 11-RELEASE.... I tried your steps and sadly still have the partition part crash the install and start over.. To add to this I also have a BSD 10.3 machine with a Generic kernel that I upgraded to 11 thats now crapped itself giving the same issues as above... Is there anything else you or anyone else for that matter can suggest?
> 
> ...


It's strange. For me trick with /boot/loader.conf and `set hw.ata.disk_enable=1` in loader prompt works perfectly on Hyper-V 2012R2 (all up-to date patches installed on Hyper-V).


----------



## Pawel (Jan 30, 2017)

Recently I had Issue with Hyper-V as welll. (TrueOs). Mostly related with Remote desktop in remote desktop  Something is wrong with Hyper-V. I switched to VirtualBox solve it.


----------



## matto25 (Jan 30, 2017)

Alexander237 said:


> It's strange. For me trick with /boot/loader.conf and `set hw.ata.disk_enable=1` in loader prompt works perfectly on Hyper-V 2012R2 (all up-to date patches installed on Hyper-V).


No it does the same thing.. I'm really at a loss as to why this happens when releases 8,9 and 10 worked fine... I guess I use 10.3 then?


----------

